# Its 101 out and what am I doing?



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

*Its 101 degrees out and what am I doing?*

So I just went and pulled up the weather "widget" on my computer, and was shocked that we are now at 101 degrees and apparently are breaking records for heat in our area according to the news. I was shocked because its 66 in my house right now.

Then I look up and I realized what website I've been spending a decent amount of time on today. What a coincidence... Just looking forward to some snow.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys are getting what we had earlier this week. Get some suspenders for your balls you will need them.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1293744 said:


> You guys are getting what we had earlier this week. Get some suspenders for your balls you will need them.


:laughing::laughing: 
We also broke records yesterday!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I drove right through your neck of the woods today. When I saw the name of the town I wondered if that is where you were from.

I was going from Bar Harbor Maine to Foxboro Mass.

My truck was reading 102.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SNOWLORD;1293744 said:


> You guys are getting what we had earlier this week. Get some suspenders for your balls you will need them.


I had to get a wheel-barrow for mine.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I sent out proposals for the upcoming season ... about the wheel barrow ..... LMAO !!!!!


----------

